#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские храмы Киото, сады Реандзи, Золотой Павильон

## Ersh

http://yarvu.livejournal.com/199900.html

----------

Alexey Elkin (01.02.2012), Chhyu Dorje (17.04.2011), Dorje Dugarov (17.04.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (17.04.2011), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (22.01.2012), Pema Sonam (15.04.2011), Vadim K (15.04.2011), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019), Денис Ч (13.09.2019), Дордже (17.04.2011), Кеин (13.09.2019), Лаконика (03.12.2011), Пема Дролкар (17.04.2011), Юй Кан (16.04.2011)

----------


## Vadim K

Спасибо! 
У меня просто нет слов… 
Архитектура храмовых комплексов и окрестностей-совершенство!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Спасибо :Smilie: 

Так и помню, хоть давно забыла. Пешком три месяца гуляла по Киото когда-то.

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасиб, Ерш! За прекрасного дракона и зайца-русака... : )
Смотрел на фоты сада камней и думал: "Чего туда ехать, если песка и камней у нас и своих хватает -- в голове?" %))

----------


## Hang Gahm

Эх, старые улочки Киото, аромат супа мисо...

----------


## Лаконика



----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2012), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019)

----------


## Лаконика

Гинкакудзи (Серебряный павильон)

----------

Pema Sonam (07.01.2012), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

В румынии живёт  Джошо Адриан Сирлеа, построил храм Будде Амиде,пишет книги, нуждается в переводе книг на русский язык, может у кого есть возможность помочь. Он получил посвящение в сан священника (токудо) в 2003 году, в храме матери Ниси Хонгванджи в Киото, и с тех пор  является представителем румынской буддийской общины Йодо Синшу, обучает дхарме желающих и из других стран.Его сайт 
http://amida-ji-retreat-temple-roman...p/about-me.htm ,он вк https://vk.com/josho , он в фейсбуке  https://web.facebook.com/shaku.josho...on=friends_tab

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019)

----------


## Юра Т

видео о нём  https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=iFwESacpBs4

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2019)

----------

